# Fattie?



## mdgoos (Dec 19, 2006)

I have heard many people talk about it and say a picture on another forum of one...........but what is a fattie?


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 19, 2006)

you take a chub of breakfast sausage and smoke it, whole.  here is a link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=1413
i wondered the same thing when i first joined this forum.


----------



## jrollins (Dec 19, 2006)

ok thank you iwill try one or fouror five i dont mean to sound stupid but thanks until the next stupid queston   ps have a merry xmas


----------



## meowey (Dec 19, 2006)

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask!  If you need to know something the quickest way to learn is to ask questions.  The friendly folks here at SMF will make answer to any and all questions.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## mdgoos (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you, that was really bugging me.  I am going to have to try that now.  Sounds good.


----------



## cheech (Jan 6, 2007)

Feel free to join the chat room too. You can ask and get an answer right away as long as there are others on the line too.


----------



## mdgoos (Jan 7, 2007)

Where is the link for th chat room, I don't see it?


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

It is about halfway down the narrow margin on the left side of your screen. Just click where it says "click to join chat".


----------



## cheech (Jan 8, 2007)

mdgoos did you find the link ok and get a chance to chat?


----------



## mdgoos (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I found it.  Thanks.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2007)

If you like to make and grind your own sausage you can still do a fattie. Just take a pound of sausage, form it into a log shape. I like to form mine using plastic wrap and then place it into the 'fridge until I'm ready to smoke it. Remove the plastic and either roll it in a rub or pop it into the smoker nekid.


----------

